# steve medanic



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

does anyone know how to get ahold of steve medanic, looking for one of his controllers.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Try this site http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/M-Magic/Magic-1.htm


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Steve's controllers are top notch-- good luck with your search.


----------

